# raingear



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

Looking to buy some new rain gear, just wondering what everybody likes or recomends. I used Helley hanson before and liked it. I want something that will keep me dry!

Thanks
Scott


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

I wore HH for years but now wear Grundens, they seem to be more durable.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I just ordered Cabelas "premium" goretex rainwear. I haven't had it long enough to really rate it but it seems good. The pants have short leg zippers and come in 3 different lengths, short, regular and tall. Keeps you from walking around on the pants cuffs. That's what sold me, that and the Cabelas coupons...

The premium stuff is middle of the road as for price and weight. The pants are around $100 and the coat is around $120. They have pricier and cheaper. I've had their camoflage "quiet" goretex for a long time. It works but the quiet fabric tends to wick water into the inside of the coat, after an all day rain This is made of some kind of nylon or polyester so I hope it prevents the wicking.

John Lash


----------



## Dave Flint (Jan 13, 2009)

I've got 2 jackets from Riverswest that I really like. They are extremely lightweight and feel like soft fleece so they are quiet. The material is unique in that it is very tough to penetrate w/ thorns but very comfortable. It also has a little "stretch" to it for swinging a shotgun. 

Both of my jackets also have zippered "vents" under the arms to keep you from sweating.

I'm very happy w/ this Company.


----------



## Matt's Grizz (Apr 17, 2008)

Doggin said:


> I've got 2 jackets from Riverswest that I really like. They are extremely lightweight and feel like soft fleece so they are quiet. The material is unique in that it is very tough to penetrate w/ thorns but very comfortable. It also has a little "stretch" to it for swinging a shotgun.
> 
> Both of my jackets also have zippered "vents" under the arms to keep you from sweating.
> 
> I'm very happy w/ this Company.


I bought some of that Rivers West stuff. The fleece (waterproof) stuff. Mixed feeling on it though...I was skeptical on it's waterproof abilities. I'm a union carpenter and figured if this stuff is totally waterproof I'll buy several. The problem I had with it was it doesn't breathe worth a dang. It get's wet inside from perspiration. I finally got to really test it's waterproof potential on the rainiest day ever. She was a leaker! It seemed to work fine in the mild rain. Just not 8 hours of it. I bought a set of Cabela's Gore-tex Guidewear for work.
This stuff is awesome! You'll pay the price in the wallet though. It's kept me dry in the most miserable of days. Wondering how long it will last as far as keeping it's waterproofness......I've been a carpenter for 15 years and have tried just about every raingear known to man. The Northwest shows no mercy on us. The biggest problem I have is breathability!! If anyone finds a breathable raingear please pm me......


----------



## Tom Conner (May 20, 2005)

I have two Riverswest jackets. They are the only jackets not to have failed to leak while duck hunting during severe wind & rainstorms. They will not snag and tear. They will keep you warm whether you are out dog training, sitting in a duck blind, out elk hunting in Wyoming or while hunting pheasants in the winds (-11 temps) of North Dakota. I stayed warm and dry. Matt's Griz is right... it is not breathable. I would not want to be swinging a hammer all day while wearing Riverswest raingear. I did have to have the zippers replaced on both jackets and have had the neoprene seals sewn back on. The needed repairs were the result of hard use and not a design error. Riverswest customer's service was great. I only paid to ship the items to them for repairs...


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Talking to a pro trainer (FT) -- who trains 360 days a year in some of the worst weather -- he said the Cabela's "middle of the road" bibs are fine... but, you want the Cabela's Guidewear jacket to wear over them. He said if you have the Guidewear jacket -- you don't need the expensive pants/bibs.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

He said if you have the Guidewear jacket -- you don't need the expensive pants/bibs.[/quote]

I think the Guidewear stuff is probably the best. It's heavy duty and looks like it would last. If you were a Pro, a tournament or commercial fisherman, it would be good. 

It would probably be good if it was cool outside. For me, it seems a little too heavy weight to wear in an all day summer rain though. 

John Lash


----------



## thethunderboot (Apr 21, 2005)

arctyrec or mountain hard wear. Its the bomb!

order through www.rei.com

AD


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Grundens.........;-)


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

thethunderboot said:


> arctyrec or mountain hard wear. Its the bomb!
> 
> order through www.rei.com
> 
> AD


Agreed and so is the price. Do you get Huntin' Fool?


----------



## thethunderboot (Apr 21, 2005)

Hunt my ass off and stay dry with quality gear...fool.


----------



## thethunderboot (Apr 21, 2005)

Hunt my ass off and stay dry with quality gear...fool.


----------

